# High-Temp Deposits in Engine Oil



## chevrasaki (May 1, 2015)

What type of oil does the GM dealer use? I'm assuming it's a semi-synthetic blend from AC delco, but I don't know for sure.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

chevrasaki said:


> What type of oil does the GM dealer use? I'm assuming it's a semi-synthetic blend from AC delco, but I don't know for sure.


Yes. You have to pay extra for Mobile 1.


----------



## Kalpazan (Dec 17, 2015)

What about this one ? Any data about it ?


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Few companies actually report their performance numbers on TOEST 33C/ASTM D6335. I was unable to find those results on the Dexos2 oil. That being said, of the results I have seen so far, most Group 2/3/4 oils will perform within a reasonable variance of each other and come in at the low to high 20mg range, with outliers being in the high teens. 

The only oils I've seen so far that have exceptionally low deposit numbers were ester based, such as Motul 300V. If anyone comes across test results for other oils, feel free to post them here.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

XtremeRevolution said:


> Feel free to dig up the TEOST 33C results for your favorite oil (it's a required test to pass API SN certification),


Any tips on how to do that? I tried to Google for Pennzoil (it seemed to be the best of the easily obtainable), but came up blank.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

ChevyGuy said:


> Any tips on how to do that? I tried to Google for Pennzoil (it seemed to be the best of the easily obtainable), but came up blank.


Google is the best I've found. You'll need to dig up TEOST 33C or ASTM D6335. You may come up completely empty on some of these. AMSOIL had an independent lab test a few oils back in 2013 in their 5W-30 case study, but most of those formulations have changed by now and are no longer valid.


----------



## jsusanka (Jan 31, 2011)

"With turbo replacements coming in at over $1,000, a few extra dollars an oil change is cheap insurance to ensure you have the best protection possible under those conditions"

I am starting to feel the same way about gas.


----------



## dhpnet (Mar 2, 2014)

Anyone know the deposit numbers for Pennzoil Platinum or Ultra with PurePlus? I would be interested to see the difference since that is what I have been using. This makes a pretty compelling case for Amsoil. Good data for comparison.


----------



## dhpnet (Mar 2, 2014)

jsusanka said:


> "With turbo replacements coming in at over $1,000, a few extra dollars an oil change is cheap insurance to ensure you have the best protection possible under those conditions"


I am not really all that concerned with the extra cost of Amsoil. It is significantly more, but not outrageous. What concerns me is that buying Amsoils feels very strange. It's like trying to get something from the black market. Only tiny shops sell it, or you have to buy it from someone out of their garage. And everyone sets their own prices, so you never know if your getting a good deal. The gas station by my house sells it, but the shop is run down and dirty and I don't know how long it's been sitting on the shelf. If I could get it on Amazon with free prime shipping, I wouldn't hesitate. Then it wouldn't feel so seedy. 

They are more transparent than any other oil company, but it still feels like they are trying to hide something.


----------



## Cruze2.0TD (Feb 12, 2014)

dhpnet said:


> I am not really all that concerned with the extra cost of Amsoil. It is significantly more, but not outrageous. What concerns me is that buying Amsoils feels very strange. It's like trying to get something from the black market. Only tiny shops sell it, or you have to buy it from someone out of their garage. And everyone sets their own prices, so you never know if your getting a good deal. The gas station by my house sells it, but the shop is run down and dirty and I don't know how long it's been sitting on the shelf. If I could get it on Amazon with free prime shipping, I wouldn't hesitate. Then it wouldn't feel so seedy.
> 
> They are more transparent than any other oil company, but it still feels like they are trying to hide something.


I don't know of it is like this anywhere, but I just buy it online from Amsoil's website. I them have the choice to pick it up at the warehouse for no cost or to have it shipped right to my door. Shipping costs are reasonable and delivery is very fast. Also, if you sign up for the membership (there is a cost, I can't remember how much) you save about 25% on every order. I actually just placed an order this morning. This is the website. AMSOIL - Synthetic Oil, Motor and Engine Oil, Lubricants, Air Filters, Oil Filters and Greases


----------



## dhpnet (Mar 2, 2014)

Cruze2.0TD said:


> I don't know of it is like this anywhere, but I just buy it online from Amsoil's website. I them have the choice to pick it up at the warehouse for no cost or to have it shipped right to my door. Shipping costs are reasonable and delivery is very fast. Also, if you sign up for the membership (there is a cost, I can't remember how much) you save about 25% on every order. I actually just placed an order this morning. This is the website. AMSOIL - Synthetic Oil, Motor and Engine Oil, Lubricants, Air Filters, Oil Filters and Greases


Good to know, thanks. I will check it out.


----------

